# [LibreOffice 6.3.2] Appui long lettres accentuées



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
En parallèle d'autres logiciels bureautiques, j'utilise la suite LibreOffice, assez ponctuellement. Je déplore l'ergonomie de ce logiciel et sa lenteur sur Mac, mais il offre des fonctionnalités avancées. Beaucoup de mes étudiants l'utilisent, il est donc tout indiqué pour traiter les fichiers _.odt_.
Habituée au travail quotidien sous Pages et Mellel , je me demande comment reproduire ce comportement, que je trouve très pratique : obtenir des lettres accentuées ou des symboles par un appui long sur une touche.
Par ex. appui long sur la touche "o" pour obtenir le "œ" ou le "ó". Idem pour faire les majuscules accentuées. Cette fonction me fait gagner un temps fou, notamment car j'écris souvent dans plusieurs langues, avec leurs accents et signes diacritiques propres (je n'ai ainsi pas besoin de changer de mappage de clavier).
Dans LibreOffice, cela ne fonctionne pas : un appui long répète la lettre.
Cette fonction ne semble pas réservée aux logiciels Apple, puisqu'elle est disponible par défaut dans Mellel ou d'autres logiciels tiers.

Inutile de me conseiller les fameux raccourcis Alt + XXXX, que je n'ai jamais réussi à utiliser et qui sont pénibles sur un clavier de portable.

Savez-vous si LibreOffice peut être configuré ainsi ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Cette fonction ne semble pas réservée aux logiciels Apple, puisqu'elle est disponible par défaut dans Mellel ou d'autres logiciels tiers.


Malheureusement, comme beaucoup d'autres fonctions et outils spécifiques à la plateforme, LibreOffice n'en tient pas compte.

Elle serait en outre d'autant plus problématique à implémenter que LO a abandonné Core Text comme moteur de rendu textuel pour sa version Mac. Tu peux en constater les conséquences avec l'abominable approche de caractère de la version LO de Writer ou le bug de la netteté de l'affichage des fonts sur les écrans Retina qui fêtera bientôt ses deux ans.

Malheureusement 2, OpenOffice qui lui est bien resté sur Core Text n'offre pas non plus à ma connaissance cette possibilité.

LA BONNE NOUVELLE* : cela fonctionne parfaitement avec Microsoft Word version 16.38 (Office 2019). Microsoft Office 2019 permet aussi de lire et de créer des documents au format OpenDocument (.odt, .ods, etc.).


* vous pouvez y mettre de l'ironie, moi pas qui en ait assez du mépris de la Document Foundation pour le Macintosh.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juin 2020)

Merci Moonwalker.
Pour la suite  Microsoft Office, je suis plutôt réticent. D'une part parce qu'elle ne vaut pas son prix, selon moi, et d'autre part parce que je trouve l'ergonomie des logiciels Microsoft absolument irrationnelle et absurde.
Le simple fait de ne pas pouvoir configurer le ruban et les outils affichés...

Moi aussi, après plusieurs années sans aucun changement, je suis lassé du manque de soin accordé au portage de LibreOffice sur Mac.

Il me parait difficile de faire plus claire comme réponse, donc nous pouvons clôturer ce fil je pense.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juin 2020)

J'ajoute qu'Office 2019, avec seulement Word et Excel, pèse 8 Go à l'installation. Sur les SSD de base (128 Go) des Mac, c'est juste une blague !


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> J'ajoute qu'Office 2019, avec seulement Word et Excel, pèse 8 Go à l'installation. Sur les SSD de base (128 Go) des Mac, c'est juste une blague !


Allons bon, qu'est-ce que j'ai donc installé pour que ce soit aussi léger ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juin 2020)

Un installateur Microsoft peut mentir, cela ne m'étonnerait pas. Mais moi, j'ai ça : 800 Mo pour les 2 logiciels, mais 8 Go requis pour l'installation...
Et même 3,8 Go chez vous, ça ne vous choque pas, pour un tableur et un traitement de texte ?


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Et même 3,8 Go chez vous, ça ne vous choque pas, pour un tableur et un traitement de texte ?


Tu fais une très mauvaise interprétation, ta copie écran affiche 8 Go, mais c'est pour l'intégralité des 7 applications ! De plus, non cette taille de 3,8 Go ne m'affole pas de par le fait que Word et Excel contiennent des fichiers de langue et une pelletée de modèles. La taille de 389 et 404 Mo correspond à des fichiers compressés, donc oui, c'est normal et c'est la même chose avec des produits Adobe ou autres gros éditeurs.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juin 2020)

Pourquoi la taille de l'installation diminue-t-elle quand je décoche des éléments ?
Je passe de 9,2 Go (install. complète) à 8 Go (Word, Excel). Tout me porte à croire à une installation volumineuse.
Cela dit, si Microsoft calcule le volume comme il calcule les temps de transfert... Je veux bien vous croire !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juin 2020)

Je vous donne raison : je viens de faire l'installation et le total est moindre.
Cela dit, je reste choqué de la taille : 3,8 Go pour un tableur et un traitement de texte ! Pages aussi comporte des modèles, il pèse 500 Mo.
Dommage qu'on ne puisse plus choisir à l'installation les éléments d'Office qu'on veut installer ou non (je parle des composants internes, pas des logiciels de la suite).


----------



## baron (25 Juin 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Inutile de me conseiller les fameux raccourcis Alt + XXXX, que je n'ai jamais réussi à utiliser et qui sont pénibles sur un clavier de portable.


Moi non plus.
Toutefois pour certains caractères, pas facilement accessibles ou dont j'oublie toujours quelles touches le produisent (genre "nº" qui se tape "n alt-u"), j'utilise un compromis : je crée moi-même des raccourcis du genre "émaj" ou "àmaj" et le logiciel TypeIt4Me/Mactylo me les convertit à la volée en "É" ou "À". La même astuce fonctionne via le correcteur intégré (Préférences système > Texte > Substitution de texte et caractères). 

— Anciennement , j'utilisais aussi PopChar mais c'est un peu devenu une usine à gaz…


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juin 2020)

J'utilise ce genre de stratagèmes sous Windows, mais sous Mac je n'en vois pas l'utilité.
Pour le " n° ", il y a une touche dédiée sur le clavier, pourquoi se compliquer ?
À moins, justement, de vouloir absolument bosser sous LibreOffice.


----------



## baron (25 Juin 2020)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Pour le " n° ", il y a une touche dédiée sur le clavier, pourquoi se compliquer ?


Parce que ce n'est pas la bonne touche  : la touche _)_ avec majuscules donne un degré, pas un _o_ suscrit. 
Comparer : °  º
25 °C mais nº


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Juin 2020)

Très bien, j'apprends quelque chose.
Et en choisissant exposant pour un "o" normal ? Non ?
Je n'y connais pas grand-chose en typo, je l'admets.
Alors un logiciel tiers est en effet indispensable.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2020)

Quand j'ai un mac avec un clavier AZERTY, j'utilise tout simplement les raccourcis clavier. Ça rentre assez vite : il "suffit" de mémoriser les accents flottants et zou !
Si j'ai la chance d'avoir un QWERTY sous les doigts, j'utilise le clavier US-Intl qui est parfait et (je trouve) assez intuitif.

Quant aux mérites des suites bureautiques, je trouve difficilement mon bonheur avec toutes celles qui existent, en effet.


----------



## baron (26 Juin 2020)

[H.S.]



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Et en choisissant exposant pour un "o" normal ? Non ?


Oui, bien qu'en fait ça dépende un peu des circonstances…

Dans les anciennes polices Ascii (256 caractères), il n'y avait que les lettres º et ª qui existaient comme telles.
Si on n'avait pas besoin d'autres lettres supétieures, mieux valait utiliser le caractère dessiné exprès.
Mais si dans un travail, il arrivait que l'on doive aussi écrire p.ex. "des nºˢ" ou "l'avocat Mᵉ Untel", mieux valait alors n'utiliser que des lettres mises en exposant pour avoir une certaine homogénéité. En effet ces lettres en exposant ne sont qu'une interpolation, réalisée par le logiciel à partir de la lettre ordinaire, alors que les º et ª sont dessinés par le créateur de la police, avec une graisse adaptée au corps, etc.  (un peu comme pour les petites capitales).

Depuis l'avènement des polices OpenType et l'usage d'Unicode (qui permet 65536 caractères par police), il n'est plus très difficile de proposer tout l'alphabet en lettres supérieures ou inférieures. Toutefois, ces lettres n'ont pas d'encodage propre, elles sont employées en remplacement des lettres ordinaires, occupant les 256 premières places dans Unicode. 
Donc, pour autant que la police choisie les contienne, on peut n'utiliser que des lettres mises en exposant et on aura un dessin impeccable, pour autant que le logiciel accepte de les employer à la place de la variante qu'il dessine lui-même.
Si on a des doutes quant à la police qui sera utilisée (toutes les lettres existent-elles en variante supérieure ?), il est sans doute préférable de s'en tenir aux caractères encodés en dur


----------



## baron (26 Juin 2020)

bompi a dit:


> Quant aux mérites des suites bureautiques, je trouve difficilement mon bonheur avec toutes celles qui existent, en effet.


Pareil… 

A mes yeux, Word 5.1 et Keynote '09 sont des sommets inégalés, hélas avec un format fermé et obsolète depuis des lustres.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Juin 2020)

bompi a dit:


> Quant aux mérites des suites bureautiques, je trouve difficilement mon bonheur avec toutes celles qui existent, en effet.



Pas mieux !
Ça y est donc, c'est fait : après des années d'emploi (depuis 2001 !), j'ai désinstallé complètement LibreOffice de mes machines. Je l'utilisais de moins en moins...
Au quotidien, j'ai mis en place une routine, qui comble mes besoins : Apple Pages (pour l'ergonomie, la facilité de mise en page des éléments par blocs), Mellel (pour des fonctions précises comme la numérotation des lignes et ses options), TextEdit pour les textes réclamant peu de mise en page, Byword pour la frappe au kilomètre et la création personnelle.
J'ai effectivement installé Office 2019, sur le conseil de Moonwalker, et il gère bien les _.odt_. Malgré l'ergonomie que je désapprouve, Office 2019 me semble assez bien optimisé sur Mac.
Je rêve d'un logiciel complet et ergonomique à la fois qui réunirait tous mes besoins (qui sont d'ailleurs assez limités).


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2020)

T'as aussi ce bon vieux Bean. C'est une sorte de TextEdit vitaminé au haricot de mouton. Cela ne révolutionne pas la bureautique mais c'est assez sympathique pour les petits travaux.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Juin 2020)

J'avais essayé Bean il y a quelques années, j'avais très vite arrêté à cause d'un bug de marges à l'impression (qui venait bien exclusivement du logiciel).
Je viens de tester la dernière version : il est très proche de TextEdit, avec une barre des tâches personnalisable.


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2020)

Je pensais qu'il n'était plus mis à jour et j'ai fini par l'oublier. Très bien ce Bean. 

[En fait, je n'utilise un outil bureautique classique que pour les tableaux (Excel ou autre). Pour écrire un document, texte comme présentation, j'ai fini par me remettre à LaTeX il y a quelques années et ça me convient très bien : multi-plateforme, maintenu, typographiquement irréprochable. Un peu complexe, certes, mais le résultat est impeccable.]


----------

